# Chicken Having Formations on the Talon(s)



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

My Rhode Island Red has weird formations on her foot. What are these? How do you stop them?
View attachment 21346


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They look like bumble foot lesions. Some of the more experienced CF members will drop by later and give you advice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, it looks very much like bumble. On the bottom of the foot you should see a dark spot, that's where the puss will drain once you open that area. If you're lucky a good soaking in Epsom salts will soften the spot and you won't have to cut in to it. You need to expel the pus, pack the wound with antibiotic ointment and wrap with vet wrap.

Then she needs to be up some place clean and dry while it heals. Soaking with each bandage change is a good idea to help draw out more infection.


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Yep, it looks very much like bumble. On the bottom of the foot you should see a dark spot, that's where the puss will drain once you open that area. If you're lucky a good soaking in Epsom salts will soften the spot and you won't have to cut in to it. You need to expel the pus, pack the wound with antibiotic ointment and wrap with vet wrap.
> 
> Then she needs to be up some place clean and dry while it heals. Soaking with each bandage change is a good idea to help draw out more infection.


Alright thanks! One question, what causes bumble?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Abrasion or cut on the foot that allows staph to enter the foot. It could be from a rough roost, jumping from a high place to the ground, stepping on something.

I knew someone who put non skid, that sandpaper like stuff, on her roosts and couldn't figure out why her birds kept getting bumble. Finally she realized where the problem was started, removed the non skid and didn't have any other issues.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You gotta dig the pus out as it is solid. Make sure you get it all out. If you dont, the infection spreads to the legbone and then it's game over. The staph infection spreads quickly throughout their system, then death. No amount of antibiotics can stop it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, I was just eating my icecream!


----------

